# Taaz.com virtual makeover



## captodometer (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried this site? It was pretty interesting; you can upload a picture of yourself and change your makeup, eye color, hair, whatever.

The color selections are very good.  The hair options, not so much: there's only one option in the Afro section, and it looks like someone with a really bad poodle perm.  All the other hairstyles are straight, and most of them look like variations of the same cut.  But it is at least a place to start, if you're thinking about making any changes.

There used to be a software program called Essence Virtual Makeover.  It disappeared in a hurry: it was on the market about ten years ago and hardly anyone other than myself purchased it.  The target market was WOC, but a lot of us didn't have computers back in the day.  I think the Taaz site is way better as far as makeup is concerned, but the Essence program was better as far as hair options.

Anyone ever used either of these programs?  Would be interested in hearing your opinions on them


----------



## aziajs (Mar 29, 2008)

I just tried Taaz the other day.  Here is the result:

BEFORE:






AFTER:


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 29, 2008)

tht looks wicked!


----------



## lsperry (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous, aziajs.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 29, 2008)

thats too cool lol thanks for the example!


----------



## Perple1 (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW!!! Love it! I gotta try this!


----------



## captodometer (Mar 30, 2008)

Wasn't actually expecting anyone to post their makeover pics, LOL.  But yours looks great, aziajs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The bangs really work for you. And since you shared yours, I'll share mine.

I'm not really looking for a makeup overhaul; I need a wig.

Before





Afters:















The last picture is one of the program limitations that I complained about earlier.  Even though it's probably the hairstyle that I liked the most, the only color options were various shades of red and blonde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But being that the website is free, I guess I shouldn't really complain too much.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 30, 2008)

I actually like the site a lot.  There are some limitations but there are some flexible options as well.  I love the hair styles because you can modify the shapes.  That's what I tried to do below.  I like it but it's still not 100% perfect.


----------



## aziza (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I just tried Taaz the other day.  Here is the result:

BEFORE:






AFTER:



_

 
Danng! What is the lipcolor? I love it!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Mar 30, 2008)

This site is bucketloads of fun. Though the colours can be a little off, so I wouldn't base my judgement of a product on what appears in the picture. Still, for time killing, it's awesome!


----------



## aziza (Mar 30, 2008)

Okay here's one of mine. I was very impressed with the color options. Very rarely do these type of programs take all skin tones into account. Anyway please forgive the fro peeking over the wig lol. I didn't feel like fixing it.

Before: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After:






This makes me realize that I need a new concealer and Shockolate ASAP.


----------



## captodometer (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I actually like the site a lot.  There are some limitations but there are some flexible options as well.  I love the hair styles because you can modify the shapes.  That's what I tried to do below.  I like it but it's still not 100% perfect._

 
I do like the site, and I remember paying $45 for the Essence software way back when.  It sold so poorly that they never made any updates for it: the options that came on the disk were what you were stuck with, the end.  So free is good, even if I have to try a hair color I wouldn't go near in real life
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you use the style editor option?  I've used it, and your pics came out better than mine.  You managed to create a new style, and I still have the slightest edges of my 'fro showing in a couple of pics: I just couldn't rearrange the dots to get a style that fit on my head and covered my own hair without making the style look like a 1960's beehive.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Mar 30, 2008)

Plum shadow really suits you! It makes me look vaguely like a Heroin addict. I still wear it though


----------



## aziajs (Mar 30, 2008)

captodometer, I like the first look.  That would be a nice wig.  It's very young, black professional.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow this is a great virtual makeover site..some sites don't allow you to save you photos.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 30, 2008)

captodometer, it really takes a bit of finesse.  You have to play around with the rotating and resizing tools and then you have to move the dots.  The thing with the dots is that you have to figure out which dot moves which section of hair. 
I did a few pics of you.  I hope you don't mind.  I just wanted to see what you thought of them and also show you the different ways you can style the hair to your liking.  They aren't perfect but I think you'll get the idea.




















I got a bit carried away on this pic.  LOL....


----------



## aziza (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_




_

 

This is really nice! The bangs really frame your face ,captodometer. I might start looking at some wigs too lol

And btw aziajs...how did you fill in her brows on that last pic? I didn't see an option for it.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 30, 2008)

Aziza I did one of you too.  I have no life.  LOL.  Oh by the way, that red lipstick in my other pic is Double Fudge by Clinique according to Taaz.


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Aziza I did one of you too. I have no life. LOL. Oh by the way, that red lipstick in my other pic is Double Fudge by Clinique according to Taaz.




_

 
This one's the best, although I like the afro pic. Is the afro pic of you as natural aziza?


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

captodometer, you're so lucky you look great with short hair, mine looks terrible and HDs refuse to cut it any shorter than a bit above shoulder length lol.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Mar 30, 2008)

omg this site is adddiiccctttivee!!! I love it!

Thank you captodometer!!!


----------



## captodometer (Mar 31, 2008)

Aziajs,

Girl, you've got skills with the editor
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The ones you did for me and Aziza look great.  Thanks!  

And no, I don't mind that you made some makeup changes to one of them.  I was just going more neutral so I could pick a hairstyle, but I own a lipgloss similar to the lipstick or gloss that you used in the pic where you filled my brows.  It's MAC Dark Flower, and it was LE.  So if you remember the name of the lip color that you used, do tell, cause I could use a dupe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And BabiidOll0x: it's your hair and you're paying the hairdresser.  If he/she won't cut it to the length that you want, it's time to find someone else!  Most people can work short hair, but you just have to find the right style.  In my case, a short style needs to end above at or about my eyeglasses; anything longer needs to lie flat against my lower face.  Because my head is large and my face is round: anything that doesn't follow these guidelines will just make everything look even larger than it actually is!  So if you are considering doing the big chop, I do recommend that you try the site: there are some decent options if you have relaxed hair or plan to get a wig.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

i was on here the other day (cant remember how i found it) but i made my dp on there <<<
haha i love it!! lol


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 31, 2008)

Well you are all a lot better at this than I am, though I must confess to not spending much time on it either - but here you go, a before & after... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BEFORE





and AFTER (forgive the ultra-quick photoshop on my hair!!)


----------



## Brittni (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL, fox! yours looks like she just got that new brown hairstyle fresh and some of the hairs from the cut got left on you...cute


----------



## Sundae (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_



_

 
I love this style. it looks sultry and sexy. I think this site is really good. usually they are a bit rubbish. I'll try it out later. It's really good with make up too.


----------



## oracle1 (Mar 31, 2008)

I love this site.  I just started using it about a week ago.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_LOL, fox! yours looks like she just got that new brown hairstyle fresh and some of the hairs from the cut got left on you...cute _

 






You're right - how's that for realistic


----------



## lil_mamma_001 (Mar 31, 2008)

Woot! Hot mamma!


----------



## strawberry (Mar 31, 2008)

i love the site! thanks for letting us know. now, i'm already addicted to it. lol..


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 31, 2008)

My fave look for you.  The blonde wig looks like something that went wrong in the 1990s.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Wasn't actually expecting anyone to post their makeover pics, LOL.  But yours looks great, aziajs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The bangs really work for you. And since you shared yours, I'll share mine.

I'm not really looking for a makeup overhaul; I need a wig.

Before


Afters:









The last picture is one of the program limitations that I complained about earlier.  Even though it's probably the hairstyle that I liked the most, the only color options were various shades of red and blonde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But being that the website is free, I guess I shouldn't really complain too much._


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's my attempt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A while ago, my opthamologist's asst told me that my "big pretty eyes were made for color contacts"...I never paid her funny self any attention, but now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Before





After





It's like me, but if I was a celeb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*EDIT:*
I did another one! I love red lips!!! (Different original photo)


----------



## Brittni (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Here's my attempt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A while ago, my opthamologist's asst told me that my "big pretty eyes were made for color contacts"...I never paid her funny self any attention, but now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Before





After





It's like me, but if I was a celeb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OOOH girl that reminds me of Diana Ross - fabulous looking!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_...I was just going more neutral so I could pick a hairstyle, but I own a lipgloss similar to the lipstick or gloss that you used in the pic where you filled my brows.  It's MAC Dark Flower, and it was LE.  So if you remember the name of the lip color that you used, do tell, cause I could use a dupe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just checked.  According to Taaz it's Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Raisin Rage.


----------



## strawberry (Apr 1, 2008)

like i said...i'm addicted to the site...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




before:






after:


----------



## oracle1 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oracle1* 

 
_








_

 

girrrl u and the twinz lookin gorgeous lolol i loves me some purples tho


----------



## MelodyKat (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I actually like the site a lot.  There are some limitations but there are some flexible options as well.  I love the hair styles because you can modify the shapes.  That's what I tried to do below.  I like it but it's still not 100% perfect.




_

 
Azia i'm kinda diggin this hair do on you!


----------



## aziza (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Aziza I did one of you too. I have no life. LOL. Oh by the way, that red lipstick in my other pic is Double Fudge by Clinique according to Taaz.




_

 
Hahaha! I like this...I need to go wig shopping. And yes the fro is my natural hair babidollox


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 7, 2008)

hey guys im new to taaz as well, but since you lovely ladies posted your pics...i just thought i'd do mines as well..... please don't laugh at them to hard... lol


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## chrissyclass (Apr 7, 2008)

^ You look like Kelly Rowland! Beautiful!

I tried it out myself and hehehehe I look silly! I didnt like the foundation tool i skipped out on it. It made me look strange. (as if these two pics don't already make me look strange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrissyclass* 

 
_^ You look like Kelly Rowland! Beautiful!

I tried it out myself and hehehehe I look silly! I didnt like the foundation tool i skipped out on it. It made me look strange. (as if these two pics don't already make me look strange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)









_

 
wow! you look like a rock star...beautiful


----------



## fashionette (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *finess2317* 

 
_wow! you look like a rock star...beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Like a young Cher in the first pic, pretty!


----------



## happy1234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are some of me


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 7, 2008)

this. is. awesome!


----------

